# Dogs



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi

We're planning on moving to Cyprus from the UK in the New Year. We will be bringing our dog with us and wondered whether anyone had any advice or tips for the actual journey.

Thanks

Sylv


----------

